

Big Data Analysis Adds to Guest Worker Debate - tippytop
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/23/big-data-analysis-adds-to-guest-worker-debate/

======
baltcode
It says they found a shortage of "Computer Systems Analysts". Is that another
name for sysadmins and in-house support engineers? Is that the experience for
people here? And do companies hire H1-B's for these positions?

~~~
cosmie
AFAIK, they're referring to the BLS definition of Computer Systems Analyst[1].
It's basically someone that ensures the system fits the business process it's
designed to address, rather than the business process having to work around
the system. Depending on the particular company's structure, you may see these
listed as product analyst, business analyst, business systems analyst, process
analyst, etc.

As a student that wants to go into the business side of tech rather than
programming, these are the jobs I've been trying to find. Unfortunately, most
companies radically lowball these positions because they either (a) don't see
the use for them, (b) underpower them, or (c) the term is being misused as a
glorified tech writer.

[1] [http://www.bls.gov/ooh/Computer-and-Information-
Technology/C...](http://www.bls.gov/ooh/Computer-and-Information-
Technology/Computer-systems-analysts.htm)

------
nugget
I am constantly surprised by how inefficient the jobs market is, especially
outside of tech jobs, and especially for large employers who have to
constantly recruit for many open positions.

